# New poodle (mix?)



## kayla_baxter (Jul 17, 2015)

I took this little guy from someone who could no longer care for him. He's supposed to be a purebred mini, but I'm not positive either way. He'll be seven months on the 19th and is 13 pounds and nearly 15". 
What he looked like when I picked him up 









And after a bath and very quick blow dry and a very quick face trim 

























Apparently he was red as a young puppy but I'm guessing he'll fade out to be quite light. His tail throws me off, it's natural but really wispy and un-poodle like. More like a little doodle tail of sorts. He also grew up eating ol' Roy and has horrible tear staining. Not 100% sure if he'll be staying with me permanently or just doing some training before finding a new home, but for now we're calling him Fletcher. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Looks like a poodle to me! He is very very cute! What luck for both of you! Congrats!!!


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Sweet wee guy. Looks like he wants to please.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I agree he's a darling! What a transformation with a shave and a haircut


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Nice guy, looks happy with you?
Eric


----------



## PaddysMom (May 7, 2015)

Hey, Fletcher. How's it join', dude? You're looking much better in your new cut. I'd say you are one lucky guy with a bright future ahead of you. So nice to meet you.

Your friend,
Paddy (another mpoo)


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

He's very much a Poodle! I think you should shave his face to get rid of the awful staining. Starting out clean will help you get it under control while growing out again, if what you want is a fuzzy face! (He is really cute but the stains detract from his cuteness IMO)


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Looks like a poodle to me too ! I agree with shaving the face. He'll look cuter !


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Looks like a poodle to me. The apricots can have softer coat than he other colors, and a significant number of poodle don't have rather thin hair on the tail. Sometimes it gets better with maturity, sometimes not.
He looks like a sweet boy!


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

He is an apricot. If you part his hair and look at the color at the skin, it will tell you how light he will get. If it is the same color root to strand, he'll stay around that color. If it is white at the roots, he'll get lighter.. He is a cutie... Keep him!


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Also, my Willow is an apricot, she has a very wispy tail... Cute as it can be!


----------



## kayla_baxter (Jul 17, 2015)

I absolutely plan of shaving his face and feet fully as soon as I get some actual clippers. Right now I just have a tiny little $10 battery operated wahl that I had for trimming ears and whiskers on the danes, not super effective on a poodle! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

aww, he is adorable  The tear staining could also be from teething. Washing his face with Spa Lavish daily will help. And definitely a new diet. Old Roy?!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I'll bet being in a decent home will make a huge difference in his coat. I can imagine it was a nightmare to try and use those "ear" clippers to get through his coat. It is nice to have a hint of what his face is going to look like. Cute!


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

Hello
He sure looks like a poodle to me!
In the rescue world, I'd classify him as a poodle!
About size....
I've learned in rescue that poodles are not necessarily toy mini or standard. Purely bred poodles are completely off as far as size goes. I'd go with '7 mo old male poodle, he's 13 lbs.' That's what I'd say....
He'll be real handsome once he's cleaned up.
I agree with stained face, this could just be his food or could be a life long thing. Good quality food will surely help, along with regular face trimming to trim away the stained hair.

How great someone knew to bring you two together! Can't wait to see how things progress!

GOOD LUCK


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

He's definitely a purebred Poodle! And a cutie to boot!  
He looks just like my Tuffy boy, but Tuffy was smaller. Hope you keep him, but either way, BLESS YOU for taking this little sweetheart in.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

He looks Poodley to me...adorable. I agree with shaving his face and feet. He'd look better yet. He's a lucky fella you got him. Now he'll get some better care.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Fletcher is such a CUTE boy!

To me his muzzle, at least currently and I reserve the right to change my mind , appears to have a good deal of American Cocker Spaniel shape to it.

He could be a Miniature Poodle, just I wouldn't be surprised to find a Cocker-Poodle mix under there .

Whatever he turns out to be--if it's ever known--he is obviously a joyful, lovely fellow and he'll be a fantastic companion for whoever adopts him!


----------



## kayla_baxter (Jul 17, 2015)

He's such a sweet little thing. Considering the way he spent the start of his life I'm actually surprised. He loves all people and dogs. I brought him home and planned to slowly introduce him to my dogs (Dane and doodle) because the dane tends to overwhelm most dogs, but Fletcher wiggled out of my arms and immediately began bouncing around and biting at Zephyr's (Dane) feet and jumping all over him while Zeph was lying down. No fear of large dogs. I manage a pet supply store so I brought him to work and he greeted every dog and person, while respecting the dogs that made it clear they wanted space. It he does stay he'll definitely be a store dog and come to work with me. 
My girlfriend has already fallen in love, so realistically, he's probably here to stay haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I would latch on to him forever, he is so cute


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

Streetcar said:


> Fletcher is such a CUTE boy!
> 
> To me his muzzle, at least currently and I reserve the right to change my mind
> 
> ...


I think he looks just a tiny bit Maltese like. Especially with his wispy ears and tail and his body proportions. 

I think he looks mostly poodle. Like maybe 3/4 poodle and 1/4 Maltese. He looks enough like a poodle that I don't think you'd have any trouble registering him with the AKC under a PAL registration so he could compete in AKC events. 

He's a cutie and I like his color! I think you found a winner.


----------



## kayla_baxter (Jul 17, 2015)

Just a few pictures, Fletcher with Zephyr the Dane and the CKCS that I'm dog sitting. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Wow, your great dane is insane ! Beautiful and unusual markings !


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

He is a poodle, once the face and feet are shaved it will really be surprise how much it shows


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Honestly I never see poodles with correct coat unless they are from show breeders so it can just be a non typey pure poodle or mix. It's kinda neat how you can take any curly breed and make them look poodle and any poodle And make them look not poodle ( thus the doodle hairdo is born) hair plays a big part.. I would totally do Asian style with small oval muzzle/ mushroom head, short body, flared legs


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Very poodle looking in my book and 100% adorable! And your Dane is stunning.


----------



## rylet0651 (Sep 5, 2015)

Looks like a poodle to me! Haha right when I saw the picture of him sitting down and his chest out... Looks like my poodle when she sits lol

He looks happy! Glad you took him


----------



## PixieSis (Aug 18, 2015)

So cute! He reminds me a lot of my Rusty who was a MPOO.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Now looking at him straight on he sure looks Mpoo to me now. What a super smile he has!


----------



## kayla_baxter (Jul 17, 2015)

At work today. Still not fully trimmed, but at least the staining has been cut away. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Too cute !


----------



## rylet0651 (Sep 5, 2015)

Why is this topic called mix?!?!?! Lol

Look at this guy!!!! He's a poodle!!! I miss my malayla now :sob: Lol

He looks awesome! Non poodle owners are missing out.... Just saying lol


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

If he's not a poodle, I'll eat my socks  His tail and ear hair is thin, but typical for the color, really.


----------



## kayla_baxter (Jul 17, 2015)

A few more pictures after today's bath


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rylet0651 (Sep 5, 2015)

Cool pictures!!!! Same coat as my Malayla!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Fletcher sure cleans up nice. His legs look much longer now and his muzzle is so much more refined. I still stand by... cute!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I'd love to see his shaved face ! I think then you'll really know if he's 100% poodle !


----------



## PaddysMom (May 7, 2015)

Ooohhhh, so very cute! Yep, no doubt, he's a poodle, and an adorable one at that. He is so lucky that he has found you. I'm sure there are many poodle adventures waiting for you down the road.

Thanks for all the pictures of your new treasure.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Purebred poodle. Very cute too and only 7 months old! I hope you lucked out and got yourself a winner there because he looks amazing.

pr


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

A real sweetheart!


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

I find it amusing people are calling an unpapered dog Poodle or even purebred on this topic, but on the other topic many held a rigid opinion that even one outcross many many generations in the history would make a dog something other than a Poodle


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

peccan said:


> I find it amusing people are calling an unpapered dog Poodle or even purebred on this topic, but on the other topic many held a rigid opinion that even one outcross many many generations in the history would make a dog something other than a Poodle


I think these two posts are different subjects altogether. The other you're talking about is the post about Labradoodles, right ? Where these dogs will never be poodles, since they are crossed with Labradors, even the F1b or whatever they're called.

Here, people are just answering whether or not they think this dog is purebred poodle.


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Kayla

He is adorable - I want him!  

Love your great dane too!


----------

